# au terme de



## a.gallino

Bonjours,
je suis Italienne et Je dois traduire en italien cette phrase:
"on ne compte pas moins de vingt-sept Français et Françaises canonisés ou beatifiés au terme du premier XVIIe siècle".
Je ne comprends pas:
– le sens exact de "premier" (du début de siècle jusqu'à quand?)
– s'il agit de processus de canonisation modernes de personnes nés au premier du XVII siècle ou si les processus mêmes (et le personnes aussi, bien sur) remontent au XVIIe siècle

Merci beaucoup de votre aide!!!
Antonella


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao, Antonella



a.gallino said:


> Bonjours,
> je suis Italienne et Je dois traduire en italien cette phrase:
> "on ne compte pas moins de vingt-sept Français et Françaises canonisés ou beatifiés au terme du premier XVIIe siècle".
> Je ne comprends pas:
> – le sens exact de "premier" (du début de siècle  jusqu'à quand? Non viene precisato )
> – s'il agit de processus de canonisation modernes de personnes nés au premier du XVII siècle ou si les processus mêmes  (et les personnes aussi, bien sûr - non è detto ; io non credo ) remontent au XVIIe siècle
> 
> Merci beaucoup de votre aide!!!
> Antonella


Questo francese mi suona strano, come fosse tradotto direttamente dall'italiano .


----------



## a.gallino

Grazie matoupaschat!
No, ho sottomano il volume, è proprio un'edizione francese di autori francesi.
Quindi secondo te sta dicendo che il XVII secolo inizia all'insegna di beatificazioni e canonizzazioni? In realtà il Seicento è definito per la Francia il «secolo dei santi», perché ne ha prodotti parecchi (nati allora). Per questo ti dicevo che potrebbe essere riferito alle persone.
Che ne pensate?
A


----------



## matoupaschat

Il Seicento, secolo dei santi, forse, non mi ci intendo . Ma significa per me che sono stati dicchiarati santi o beati in quel secolo, non che vi fossero vissuti .


----------



## Andrea74

Il Seicento è il secolo della piena applicazione della Contro Riforma.  Non so di beatificazioni, ma posso dirti invece per certo che Le Vite  dei Santi pubblicate in quel periodo, per far sentire bene il peso della  Chiesa di Roma, non si contano...
Detto ciò, riguardando la frase che proponi, penserei che in quel primo  Seicento sono avvenuti tot processi di beatificazione di persone nate...  boh... questo non si desume dal testo.
Spero di esserti stato un minimo di aiuto.


----------



## Andrea74

matoupaschat said:


> Il Seicento, secolo dei santi, forse, non mi ci intendo . Ma significa per me che sono stati dicchiarati santi o beati in quel secolo, non che vi fossero vissuti .



Condivido.


----------



## a.gallino

Grazie mille anche ad Andrea74. 
Quello che mi premeva era chiarire innanzitutto il significato letterale, che ora mi sembra ben assodato.
Anto


----------

